

US Goverment Offered Bribes to ArabCrunch To Lower its Tune? - ArabGeek
http://acleaks.blogspot.com/2011/12/leaked-email-us-state-department-offers.html

======
BiosElement
Oh look, someone who thinks he's important enough for two govs to want to
kill...dream on.

------
ArabGeek
The site has also talked about US and Arab governments plots against it and
its founder

